# Limestone river rock



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

I have an unlimited free source for this type of rock. I was wondering if it would be ok to use it in and AC tank.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Perfect just boil it before you use to get rid of unwanted hitch hikers.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

dalfed said:


> Perfect just boil it before you use to get rid of unwanted hitch hikers.


Would a bleach water mix work, or is boiling a must?


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I wouldn't use bleach. I don't let any chemicals near my tanks.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I am guilty of bleaching everything "wild" that I put in my tanks but would never suggest others to do it unless you are as thorough as I am in rinsing multiple times then letting it sit in tub with prime for two complete water changes on separate days. Even then I am telling you it may not be safe, so don't come chew me a new one if there are problems lol.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

snowghost45 said:


> I'm no expert, but I wouldn't use bleach. I don't let any chemicals near my tanks.


I am an expert (biology , BS) and the stuff to use is chlorine laundry bleach. It will kill every thing and rinses clean quickly. When you can no longer smell bleach the rocks will be good to go. I have been doing this for 50 years. I use this method to clean the filthy tanks and equipment I buy on Craigs list.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Isn't limestone bad for an aquarium. I think it makes the water to hard. I just don't remember right now. Before you go to the trouble of cleaning it, put a few drops of household vinegar on it. If it fizzes, it shouldn't go into the tank.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

vreugy said:


> Isn't limestone bad for an aquarium. I think it makes the water to hard. I just don't remember right now. Before you go to the trouble of cleaning it, put a few drops of household vinegar on it. If it fizzes, it shouldn't go into the tank.
> 
> Hope you have a great day


He is keeping African Cichlids he wants a high ph


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

That will work then. 

Hope you have a great day


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

unlimited source of limestone rock? you gotta live in FL!


----------

